# Reason To Use Trojans



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Long story short --

OK -- we are getting ready to go to Corpus Christi this Sunday for 4 nights of camping on the beach -- (sure the place has a pool, spa, satellite, wireless, etc so its not really roughin it)

So i get the trailer home and right when I drive up we have this giant thunderstorm and BAM -- the electricity goes out -- for 8 hours !!!

Well after sitting in a house that is going dark quickly (sun is setting) i thought -- what the heck -- we got the trailer -- lets open it up and use it ...

The I suddenly remembered -- Dang -- I've had these two TROJAN 125 sitting hooked up to the trailer (ie slowly draining) for the last three months --

I looked at the Voltage Control plate and it read 86%. I figured what the heck .. I would run it as long as they would last ...

Bought the family out -- fired up the stove for cooking, plugged in the TV and ran up the antenna --

6 hours later the electricity finally goes back on -- and we are still watching TV, using the water pump, and have three of the 2-lights on plus the exhaust fan ... and the battery voltage panel is reading 49% --

To me thats pretty impressive -- that I can take two TROJAN-125 batteries thats been sitting in storage -- being slowly drained by the trailer itself -- and then nearly 4 months later fire up and have them hold up to a TV and light drainage and still survive...

NOW THATS THE REASON I USE TROJANS...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I would say Trojans come in handy in more than one way when the lights go out


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I would say Trojans come in handy in more than one way when the lights go out


I was thinking along those lines, too, but I refrained from commenting. I mean - I just couldn't believe the title when I saw the post. Surely, he's not going to tell us about how the latest new Outbacker came to be!

Good topic. But the topic title was a bit misleading. Darn! Now I'll have to watch the SOAP channel!









Mike


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

They look nice.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, my mind was in the gutter with everyone else.









Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I really thought if I click it I would see another ad for a xxx site... lol

Good one Ghosty!

I'm glad your trojans are tough, and last forever!

Carey


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Great recommendation for six volt batteries. I made the switch to 6V last fall prior to our Smokies dry camping trip. Five days/four nights with temps in the 50s/20s, and came back home with plenty of juice left.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

What is the advantages and disadvantages of 2x6V instead of a 12V?


----------



## 04SUPERDUTY (Jul 3, 2006)

wtscl said:


> What is the advantages and disadvantages of 2x6V instead of a 12V?


you have more reserve power with 2 6V batteries, they are generally stronger and can take the abuse of multiple dischares and the recharging. you are not suppose to discharge below a certain level but i cant remember exactly what that level is. 
if you search you will find days worth of reading material, but shortly someone more knowledgeable will be along to fill in more of the blanks.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

"Golf cart" batteries are designed for frequent, deep discharges; as much as 2-3 times more than 12V RV/Marine "deep cycle" batteries. You can get about the same amp hours out of two 12Vs in parallel, but they are simply not designed for abuse like 6Vs. Next time you are at the golf course, take a peek under the seat of an electric one and you'll see sixers.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Reason To Use Trojans.....or Interstate U2200's when necessary


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

GoVols said:


> "Golf cart" batteries are designed for frequent, deep discharges; as much as 2-3 times more than 12V RV/Marine "deep cycle" batteries. You can get about the same amp hours out of two 12Vs in parallel, but they are simply not designed for abuse like 6Vs. Next time you are at the golf course, take a peek under the seat of an electric one and you'll see sixers.


Not to argue that 6v batteries aren't great, because they apparently are...

but with new battery technologies (AGM) this statement above isn't nearly as true as it used to be for lead-acid batteries (even ones specifically made for deep cycle use). AGM is dramatically more forgiving of frequent and deeper discharges, and has other advantages like being sealed maintenance-free, no gas emissions, and mountable in any orientation.

Of course, AGM batteries aren't cheap either.

Point is just I think we're moving towards a place where 6v is more of a personal preference than a hands-down performance advantage.

My $.02


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> "Golf cart" batteries are designed for frequent, deep discharges; as much as 2-3 times more than 12V RV/Marine "deep cycle" batteries. You can get about the same amp hours out of two 12Vs in parallel, but they are simply not designed for abuse like 6Vs. Next time you are at the golf course, take a peek under the seat of an electric one and you'll see sixers.


Not to argue that 6v batteries aren't great, because they apparently are...

but with new battery technologies (AGM) this statement above isn't nearly as true as it used to be for lead-acid batteries (even ones specifically made for deep cycle use). AGM is dramatically more forgiving of frequent and deeper discharges, and has other advantages like being sealed maintenance-free, no gas emissions, and mountable in any orientation.

Of course, AGM batteries aren't cheap either.

Point is just I think we're moving towards a place where 6v is more of a personal preference than a hands-down performance advantage.

My $.02
[/quote]
You are correct on the observation concerning 6v flooded lead acid vs. 12v AGM batteries. The real difference here is entry price. 12v AGM's are the preference of the elite sailboating crowd for the three reasons stated above plus the ability to be charged at a much faster rate than most other battery types which equates to less hours running the auxilary motor (sailboat) and or a generator in the case of an RV. Go to Ample Power for some interesting reading -it is marine oriented but applies to RV's too...Ample Power

Map Guy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I would say Trojans come in handy in more than one way when the lights go out










LOL!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

The trojans that everyone is using, are they called 105s or 125s? Had a buddy of mine order a set and I wanted to make sure I'm ordering the correct ones.

Mike


----------

